# penis got stuck



## chili (May 27, 2011)

Poor chili was humping his stuff toy tonight and his penis by got stuck out. OMG it scared me half to death. I called the emergency vet. By the time they called me back chili's skin had gotten back over those 2 big bumps and things were looking better. Vet said to put some ky lub on it to help the skin go back how it should so I drove to the store to get some but I didn't need it by the Time I got home. I. Hope that never happens again. He was neutered at age 4 months and he is over a year now. I hope he learned his lesson.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I doubt he has learned his lesson. Probably the opposite. If you don't want him doing that again, get rid of the stuffed toy. If you see him getting ready to mount something else (another dog, a toy, a person), clap your hands and say NO. Don't let him get to that point he was at tonight. It could very easily become a habit.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

The two big bumps being the knot?

Give it time for the blood to recede, and if it doesn't, running cold water over can help the blood to slow. I have trouble sometimes with Douglas getting just the tip stuck out and I worry it would dry out if I didn't see. I use water or KY jelly to slick it up and get it back into the sheath.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie will hump stuffed toys that are bigger than her, so we just don't have any anymore. Problem solved! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Geeze, I never saw that before, hope I don't. What these little guys can get their selves into amazes me.


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow, you guys are harsh. I could never imagine taking Timmy's dinasaur away. He has had since day one and that was three years ago.

His dinasaur is his best buddy, his security blanket, and when he is very happy or sleepy his humping buddy. I see absolutely nothing wrong with that. And humping is not always sexual. Timmy has never humped me, my mother's females, or any of his other toys, only his dinasaur. 

So to take away his best friend that he has known all his life, I would find that very cruel.

I am sure a lot of you will not agree with me, but this my opinion on taking away a beloved toy.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

Timmysmom said:


> Wow, you guys are harsh. I could never imagine taking Timmy's dinasaur away. He has had since day one and that was three years ago.
> 
> His dinasaur is his best buddy, his security blanket, and when he is very happy or sleepy his humping buddy. I see absolutely nothing wrong with that. And humping is not always sexual. Timmy has never humped me, my mother's females, or any of his other toys, only his dinasaur.
> 
> ...


I kinda agree... my little girl Vida (a FEMALE chi) will sometimes hump a stuff animal while being safely 2 inches away lol I usually start laughing so much she gets distracted within a few moments :laughing1: maybe you should try to cut off whatever his little thing got stuck on like button or a tag ect ect. but idk I doubt it would happen again if so I'm guessing it would be pretty rare.


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

lancestar2 said:


> I kinda agree... my little girl Vida (a FEMALE chi) will sometimes hump a stuff animal while being safely 2 inches away lol I usually start laughing so much she gets distracted within a few moments :laughing1: maybe you should try to cut off whatever his little thing got stuck on like button or a tag ect ect. but idk I doubt it would happen again if so I'm guessing it would be pretty rare.


Yes, I have never heard of this before. And I have had dogs all my life, from big to small.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

lancestar2 said:


> I kinda agree... my little girl Vida (a FEMALE chi) will sometimes hump a stuff animal while being safely 2 inches away lol I usually start laughing so much she gets distracted within a few moments :laughing1: maybe you should try to cut off whatever his little thing got stuck on like button or a tag ect ect. but idk I doubt it would happen again if so I'm guessing it would be pretty rare.


His penis was erect and the knot got stuck on the sheath of his penis, if I am reading correctly. Had nothing to do with the toy, other than the humping got him overexcited. Wasn't a button or tag, and it definitely can't be cut off. 

It actually isn't that rare. Happens every once in a while, especially intact dogs. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I have to agree, I won't get rid of Douglas's toys. He's not a humper though..

He sucks himself off and that's how he gets stuck, because sometimes when he pushes the sheath back, it gets folded funny and the hairs stick to his boy bits.. the only concern I have is that if it dries out we have problems.

As long as you watch that he doesn't get himself stuck out and dries out then don't worry about it.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

chili said:


> Poor chili was humping his stuff toy tonight and his penis by got stuck out. OMG it scared me half to death. I called the emergency vet. By the time they called me back chili's skin had gotten back over those 2 big bumps and things were looking better. Vet said to put some ky lub on it to help the skin go back how it should so I drove to the store to get some but I didn't need it by the Time I got home. I. Hope that never happens again. He was neutered at age 4 months and he is over a year now. I hope he learned his lesson.


Rolo did this twice trying to hump Buttons! It looks very alarming doesn't it? The first time I just held him still till things sort of put themselves away but it took ages! It must have hurt him. He'd managed to get his skin back over everything, I thought it was going to split! I'm thinking great......how can I take him in the vets with that? Lol. It was the day day after he did it the second time he totally stopped trying to hump Buttons so I wonder if that put him off. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Mylo's comes out but always goes back in once he calms back down. I'd prefer he didn't but I'm not bothered as long as he doesn't do it in front of guests. It's a natural thing....it's a human thing to be embarrassed about it.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Douglas usually gets his back by himself but sometimes not and it starts to get dry and needs to be lubed up.

If you have a male who never gets stuck, feel lucky...I'm a tad tired of putting it back.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Moonfall said:


> Douglas usually gets his back by himself but sometimes not and it starts to get dry and needs to be lubed up.
> 
> If you have a male who never gets stuck, feel lucky...I'm a tad tired of putting it back.


Aren't they lovely? Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your Comments. I will try to get him to stop because frankly he scared me so badly. I didn't even know dogs had those bumps at the base of the penis. I forget what the vet called them but when the sheath gets stuck behind them and they are to swelled for the sheath to move to it's normal place. Welll I just don't want that to happen again. He was destressed aswell so i guess it hurt.


----------



## Jem91 (Jan 27, 2013)

It used to happen to my mums shih tzu all the time, the vet told us to put frozen pees on him ,poor fella! It happens very rarely now like when i make a massive fuss of him when i havent seen him for a while but it goes in by its self usually.


----------



## Bella & The Smidge's Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I had a good chuckle at all of this. Not the dilemma of course but everyone's replies  and remembering back to when this happened to me.

The Smidge has a stuffed lion toy that he likes to hump and a couple of weeks ago after a particularly hectic session with it, he sat there in great discomfort with his little penis stuck outside (with what looked at the time to me like his testicles too!) A quick frantic google later I felt better and tried to set things right with a tepid wash of the nether regions to 'cool' things down and went about to help get the sheath back over it which had gone and got inverted....thank goodness they have a bit of hair on the tips of the sheath which helped.

I had no idea boy dogs had these glands that swell up and which is what causes the dogs to 'tie' when mating. I also discovered that when that happens I cannot rely on any of the men in my house being any help at all. They could only stand there and look on in great sympathy whilst holding onto their own jewels with such pained expressions.



Timmysmom said:


> Wow, you guys are harsh. I could never imagine taking Timmy's dinasaur away. He has had since day one and that was three years ago.
> 
> His dinasaur is his best buddy, his security blanket, and when he is very happy or sleepy his humping buddy. I see absolutely nothing wrong with that. And humping is not always sexual. Timmy has never humped me, my mother's females, or any of his other toys, only his dinasaur.
> 
> ...


I agree with you Timmysmom, lion is staying .... 



Buildthemskywards said:


> I'd prefer he didn't but I'm not bothered as long as he doesn't do it in front of guests. It's a natural thing....it's a human thing to be embarrassed about it.


Yep...totally natural for them to do and nooooo...not in front of guests 



Moonfall said:


> If you have a male who never gets stuck, feel lucky...I'm a tad tired of putting it back.


I hope it isn't the start of a habit for The Smidge....



Rolo n Buttons said:


> I'm thinking great......how can I take him in the vets with that?
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I thought those exact thoughts too


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Mylo's comes out but always goes back in once he calms back down. I'd prefer he didn't but I'm not bothered as long as he doesn't do it in front of guests. It's a natural thing....it's a human thing to be embarrassed about it.


Interesting thread. I find it odd that Prince is dog that was used for breeding but I have seen him mess with himself or attempt to hump anything....guess this is a bit "abnormal"? I did get him after he was neutered and retired from breeding.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Poor baby. :/ So happy everything is okay now. I would not take his buddy away from him.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

The only thing cruel I've read here is putting frozen peas or cold water over him. THAT is cruel! LOL 

This is how dogs tie/mate. Not abnormal at all. If it gets to the point where it is stuck out...it is SEXUAL. If it bothers you? Take the toy away or at least don't let him go at it so long he gets stuck out. Best thing you can do for you & him is put him in a crate for an hour after it happens, if it happens again. They don't NEED help going back in typically. :lol: Worst case scenario...get out some lube to help it along but time will likely take care of it.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I believe the cold is only intended to take down swelling if they get stuck for a long period of time and are drying out (at least that is how I intended it). If they aren't stuck then probably not a good idea.

Douglas has gotten very stuck a few times where his skin was drying and changing. This can result in necrosis and even need amputation if left alone. He never has been stuck with his knot out but the tip, yes, due to his sheath folding funny sometimes ( bet on an intact dog that it is possible). I lube it up and it is fine, if there's too much blood (constricted by the sheath and dryness) I use a small amount of cool water on a cloth to help decrease the circulation. Drying out is VERY painful for the dog. Surgery more so. 

Douglas usually rolls over and allows me to help him back. It doesn't hurt, or at least nothing like drying out does, and he seems relieved afterward usually.

5 minutes does not quantify stuck. Frantic licking (not normal or sexual licking) and being out with no change or sexual behavior (and sometimes seeming anxious or uncomfortable) is often a sign of stuckness, especially if they deflate and their penile bone is still out. Ignoring this stuff can really hurt your dog. That doesn't mean dump water on them for no reason but it is very possible to have serious damage occur! Also, if they go out to pee and come back and their boy parts are still not right, or if they can't pee at all, that's a cause for real concern.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

chili said:


> Thanks everyone for your Comments. I will try to get him to stop because frankly he scared me so badly. I didn't even know dogs had those bumps at the base of the penis. I forget what the vet called them but when the sheath gets stuck behind them and they are to swelled for the sheath to move to it's normal place. Welll I just don't want that to happen again. He was destressed aswell so i guess it hurt.



Bulbus glandis can come out when they get a little too excited.
I have two males at home, both neutered. Benji's bulbus glandis
never came out in 4 years, while Rocky's comes out once every
few weeks. Usually when he gets that excited it's after play, it
gets hard then he'll go in a sit/hump position and the whole package
comes out. What I find helpful, is to put him(gently) in a standing 
position, so he can't do the humping motion anymore, and just
wait 30 seconds, it'll slowly get smaller and eventually go back in.
If he licks it it'll get him more excited and it'll stay out until it turns
purple, so I don't let him lick it while it's out. I think he thinks it'll
make it go away, but it just makes it worse. So if this happens
again, just try my trick, put him in a standing position and keep
him from licking it or making humping motions for 30 seconds, 
hopefully he'll calm down.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> It's a natural thing....it's a human thing to be embarrassed about it.


*...... :laughing3: That is soooo true!*


----------



## Jaclyn_M (Sep 5, 2012)

This exact thing happened to Ren a few months ago, even after he was fixed. He has this stuffed leopard that he likes to hump, and I figured it was okay to let him have it after being fixed. Guess not! He humped it and got fully extended (a couple inches). Then he stopped humping, but it didn't go back down. And he was sort of looking at me like "what do I do now?"

I googled the issue and found that it could be serious and require the emergency vet. Or that it might go down with some Vaseline. I had Aquaphor, which is similar, so I used that to lube him up. He growled at me, but luckily his erection went back down right away.

So from now on I only let him have the stuffed leopard under close supervision. If I see penis making an appearance, the leopard goes away.


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

As one of the very few males who post here, I find this thread intensely amusing: a bunch of women discoursing on the subject of misbehaving penises. Fortunately, this has never happened with our (neutered) Simcha. Every so often he will give a modest display, which might be described as looking like a deployed lipstick. Never have we seen a knot. I'm not sure how Ruth would feel about putting on KY Jelly. I know how I would feel, and I'm not discussing it here!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Joe, it's just penis...so many have one...no biggie!  

It's better to know how to react and be prepared for the "what if".
Bulbus glandis out can be alarming, and even a little traumatizing if 
one has never experienced it before. I've seen it go purple and the 
skin rip and bleed, it's a scary sight. It's best to handle it calmly and 
quickly, at times they need our help.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Joe, it's just penis...so many have one...no biggie!
> 
> It's better to know how to react and be prepared for the "what if".
> It can be alarming, and even a little traumatizing if one has never
> ...


Yep. I'd rather know how to handle it than not be aware. It could be scary. And it seems painful for the dog, or at least uncomfortable. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> Yep. I'd rather know how to handle it than not be aware. It could be scary. And it seems painful for the dog, or at least uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App




It can go from simply a little uncomfortable to very painful pretty quickly.
I think most dogs can handle it themselves just fine. But Rocky for example
can not, he panics, licks, humps, while crying from the pain, until it goes dry
and purple, it's horrible, so mama comes and puts an end to it quickly. We had
an ER incident, now we figured out what works best in order to prevent it
from escalating. Leaving him alone just doesn't cut it. Luckily this is a pretty
rare occurrence, every few weeks at most. And he now knows that mama
helps, so that makes things easier.


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

LS, Pupluv: I abjectly apologize for my bit of sophomoric penis humor. My sophomore year was 1956/57, so I really should be over it by now. It is helpful to understand this problem - part of our responsibility for canine health care, and I can assure you that this 'knotty' problem is now well implanted in my brain for future reference.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Haha Joe, I can always count on you for a little humor. It's a good thing, don't apologize.


----------

